# Quality pictures with an inferior camera



## Julie's Julies

Hi all, I have a 55-gallon tank that I would like to photograph, but I am using a Canon A520 and am having difficulties. The room in which the tank sits is too dark to turn off the flash - everything is blurry from the shutter being open long enough to collect sufficient light - but with the flash on, all I get is a big white "star" in the center of the tank. Any thoughts? I even resorted to taping wax paper over the flash in an attempt to mute it a bit, but that had disastrous results. 

Unfortunately, a better quality camera is out of the question for right now.


----------



## fish_4_all

Instead of trying to get a directly in front of the tank shot, try going in at an angle. This will allow the flash to go off but shouldn't result in it being in the picture. I rarely take a flash photo of my tanks without being above the tank or below it.


----------



## Julie's Julies

I tried that as well...and the flash ended up lighting up the room to such a degree that the tank turns out looking black - despite having the tank lights on! I will try some variations of this, though; maybe if I try from an angle during the day with the room lights on it will all work. I will play with the lighting more until I get my desired pictures. Thanks!


----------



## Amphitrite

Hi Julie, I don't claim to know anything about cameras, but here's what worked for me.

Put the room lights out, and the tank lights on (it's better when it's dark outside to prevent any reflections).

Prop the camera in front of the tank, and take a picture using the timer (without flash). I found that this worked and I got a good clear picture if I had the camera at just the right distance from the tank.

It's mainly a matter of experimenting to see what is right for you with your particular camera.

And good luck


----------



## Julie's Julies

I'll try the "tripod" method. Sounds like a good way to go. Thanks for the suggestions, everyone!


----------



## Julie's Julies

I finally got some okay shots. I tried taking the photos from an angle at the side just like Fish_4_all suggested. Since the tank is a plexi and has rounded corners, the corner absorbed the star reflection of the flash but still allowed the tank to get proper illumination. Thanks!


----------



## bf2king

I take ok pics by changing the angle until i get it right.

























By the way i might as well use this as an opertunity to ask if that looks like ich or anything else that may be harmful (on the silver dollars)


----------



## bf2king

oops here is the first pic


----------



## bf2king

not loading right hmmm......


----------



## Lupin

bf2king said:


> not loading right hmmm......


Because your image code did not stick together. I've fixed two of your posts so the images are now up.


----------



## blueblue48

the only time i got a good shot of my 2.5 gal tank with my betta was were i accidentily got the flash to hit the plastic rim of the tank lol, here take a look:
http://s17.photobucket.com/albums/b80/blueblue48/?action=view&current=DSCN0067.jpg


----------



## bf2king

Here is one of my female bettas.










I like attitude.


----------



## Lupin

Bf2king, your previous post of a betta is in Freshwater Pictures and Videos section. Your post has been separated from this thread as this forum is not intended for any more photo showcasing.


----------



## bf2king

ok sry to be a bother


----------



## jamescnz

Wow they are good pictures for the camera you are using.


----------



## xyzacorleone

Wow are they good for the camera you are using photographs, and the result are good and you click the best pictures.


​


----------

